# Apache 500: couldn't check user.  No user file?

## Letharion

I'm running an apache powered svn which doesn't work after a restart of apache.

My httpd.conf had become completely garbage, like: BZh91AY&SY~Cxáò^@U^X^?÷ÿ³P@^?ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿB~@~@^B^F^@^@^@À~A^A^Q^@^H`q>}ëîövç^]O~@)õ@ÊëàZêWZ^Ez^@òë~U*@| ^E^@^@R ^AR^UJ^CÎûà^MÚ^G~]ë§WÉºÛc^Yô}´»Ñ~FÍ~X£í~]4ÓÑÏn/l^M¯¸^M^M^C%^@^[`^N~GZ^@uACU¡ ^@vË¯~[:÷4~IFX~A÷nó°³qQÌëÐ÷½º^]±óá@^A^Oyï§}òï½~OW·{½

After some tweaking I got an old backup httpd.conf to start apahce, but I can't reach the svn anymore.

When I try I get a 500, and ssl_error_log says:

[Mon Jul 06 15:13:45 2009] [crit] [client xxx.xx.xx.xx] configuration error:  couldn't check user.  No user file?: /csvn

This should be the relevant part of my config:

```
<Location /csvn>

  DAV svn

  SVNPath /var/svn/Csvn/

  AuthType Basic

  AuthName "Awesome subversion"

  AuthUserFile /var/svn/conf/svnusers

  Require valid-user

  SSLRequireSSL

</Location>
```

The SVNPath exists.

The AuthUserFile exists and looks to be in good order.

I tried chown -R apache:apache /var/svn to no avail

I tried commenting out the authentication, so I had

```
<Location /csvn>

  DAV svn

  SVNPath /var/svn/Csvn/

</Location>
```

left, didn't help.

Any more suggestions please?  :Smile: 

----------

